# 22 rides and already rated 4.64



## Speedsense (Dec 27, 2014)

I started on Christmas day, and have had nothing but great people ride with me. With an exception, did a bunch of bar hopping riders for an hour or so. Two of the PAX's were so drunk they couldn't get in the car without help. One tried to sit down outside the car thinking she was inside. At the end of the ride she dropped her phone three times trying to get out of the car. I had to help her out of the car too.. and get her phone off the floor. I cannot help to think, that she was not capable of pressing stars on her screen. The other drunk pax didn't want me to open the door for him, told me to stay put "he had the door" .. Well he couldn't open it, I had to go open the door for him. 
All of the riders including the drunk ones , where good people and not a problem what so ever. But I can't help to think , that do to their drunkenedness, they could not operate the app properly (due to their condition). It scares me to think that NYE, and the drunks there will knock down my rating and cause me to be inactive. Having second thoughts on doing the second half (12 midnight and on) just because the operation of the app is far too easy for someone to give you less than 5 stars. And just mash the screen so that any rating is possible. Anyone else have an opinion on this, or any ideas on the subject. I am pretty convinced that this is the cause of my less than 5 star rating..


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

NYE could indeed end your Uber career. Work mornings until you get above 4.8

Pax will rate low when drunk, or during a surge.... both will be in play on NYE.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Work mornings until you get above 4.8


This is correct.

You could even work the evening rush hour too. Just don't give drunks trips until you've got a lot of rides under your belt with a steady rating. With only 22 rides, a few drunk 1's could put you in a hole that some here couldn't get out of and got deactivated. It's unfair, but just the way it is being an Uber driver.


----------



## Speedsense (Dec 27, 2014)

sound advice.


----------



## Fredo (Oct 9, 2014)

lol...funny thing last time i had two drunk girls and when they reached their destination, they were so drank one of them handed the phone to me and said, how do i work the app.....my answer, let me help you...took the phone and give myself a 5 stars lol...then she handed a 10 buck extra tips. 

I really don't care bout rating anymore. I just make sure i take you from point A to point B safe and sound... but since you just started, i would also suggest working during the day. during surge and night is when you get the lowest stars. Keep in mind just because you know you provided a nice, smooth and safe ride doesn't mean you gonna get a 5 star....plenty of douchbags out there. 

There also many post about rating in this forum that you can look


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Once you get a strong base of rides under you an occasional 1 star will not hurt you, I actually saw a passenger give me 1 star, my rating did not go down, it actually went up 0.01

With only 22 rides a few 1 stars will hurt you, with a rating of only 4.64, I would not transport any drunks, if you do you will be sorry.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

Maybe you should explain all this to Uber when they text or email you about NYE. Explain your rating won't allow you to work the busy hours, as much as you would like to


----------



## Em Pee (Dec 27, 2014)

Sound advice!
Yesterday afternoon @about 20rides, my rating was at 4.8 - today it's 4.64.
Had a nice group of intoxicated young ladies ping for a ride last night.

10:40pm; 8-9min trip to pickup, wrong address of course, was about 7-10 minutes before everyone managed to get out the door, and assembled. But wait, the requestor asks if we can all "squeeze in" - there were 6 of them! Um...NO!
The fare you ask.... 6min, 2.01mile, $5.49

15-19 min pre-fare
6 min fare
15 min return trip
$3.59 after fees, and a dinged rating.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Em Pee said:


> Sound advice!
> Yesterday afternoon @about 20rides, my rating was at 4.8 - today it's 4.64.
> Had a nice group of intoxicated young ladies ping for a ride last night.
> 
> ...


Your rating has no base to hold it up, that's why it goes up and down after ever ride.


----------



## Em Pee (Dec 27, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Your rating has no base to hold it up, that's why it goes up and down after ever ride.


Correct - I fully understand that. My main point was agreeing with what what said above, a few drunk fares that leave a 1star may just end the op's uber career.


----------



## Speedsense (Dec 27, 2014)

Well I did, UberHustla, basically got a non answer, only that my rating is based on 500 trips , though only done 22 and then how much money I can make and what steps to take. So not really an answer at all.. so one lower rating and essentially I'm done. Kinda amazing really.. we all make money for them, and they have their "rules" I guess. Guess they figure their app is drunk proof... either that or drivers are a dime a dozen.


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

Its not worth it working past 10pm. Too much risk. The morning airport and work crowd is more cash than the late night drunks. The people who go out and get totally wasted have alcohol problems. Ive gotten wasted in my time at a younger age, but not as blasted to the point where I do things like shit myself or become an all out hooligan. A lot of these people who Uber around late at night have issues.

Im going to head out now where I usually can grab an airport fare, but sometimes there will be people left behind from the drunk crowd. At 4-5am they are more tolerable than at 1am because they have had some time because the bar closes at 1 to 2.


----------



## xr650r (Dec 22, 2014)

When possable (dropped phone) give your self 5 stars.I ran 1 late night last weekend and I dont find %^cked-up 20somethings very amusing.Lots of runs though.


----------



## Speedsense (Dec 27, 2014)

What to thank you that posted advice, which I followed on NYE. I drove people into the city, dropped off and left the app offline , went back outside the city for pickups. I stopped working at Midnight. Only had one surge price PAX which was a 4x. The night went well and my rating is now back to 4.86. Made 350 for the night, without picking up a single drunk. Could have made more, but now have a chance to.. thanks for the great advice.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Speedsense said:


> Anyone else have an opinion on this, or any ideas on the subject.


Yes, watch drunks and cellphones. I gave a ride to a very drunk young woman, who chose to sit up front.

At the end of the ride, she gets out, then turns around, leans back in and takes my Uber Iphone from the center console cup holder, power cord still connected. I just sat there, bemused, wondering at what point she would get confused by the fact that the phone was attached by my car.

She picked up the phone and started pulling on the cable, not confused at all.

- That's my iphone.

- Huh?

- Yours is in your left hand

- [belch]

She hands back the phone and staggers off.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

the whole thing with drunk riders though...... they can always do the rating thing the next day when they sober
when i drop a pax off, i almost never see them like go into their phone and to something,unless they were already on it
some dont even see the rating until a week later when they request another uber ride


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Once you get a strong base of rides under you an occasional 1 star will not hurt you, I actually saw a passenger give me 1 star, my rating did not go down, it actually went up 0.01
> 
> With only 22 rides a few 1 stars will hurt you, with a rating of only 4.64, I would not transport any drunks, if you do you will be sorry.


Did you smack them? And if they say "what is that for?" tell them it's what 1* service looks like.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

My rating was 3.7 after my first couple nights (I think mostly due to picking up the wrong person, and having trouble locating another person)..maybe 15 rides. About 100 rides later, it's now 4.81. After my second week or so, I had something like 31 out 34 5 star rides. I wouldn't worry about it. You should get better. Oh, I mostly drive drunks. I usually don't get out until 900 to 1000 pm and work until 2-4 in the morning.


----------



## Em Pee (Dec 27, 2014)

How do you see how many 5 star ratings you have received? Is there a report I have yet to find? I've seen some people talk about receiving weekly reports ... Haven't found or received this.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Yeh..this comes out weekly..I think usually on Monday in an e-mail.

n this email you'll find:


1How to earn more with Uber
2What your riders said
3Detailed results from last week
*1 EARN MORE WITH UBER*
You could earn up to $325 more
$25/hour on average
LAST WEEK
YOU DROVE
3 OF 16
BUSY HOURS
THIS WEEK
DRIVE
ALL
BUSY HOURS









YOUR HOURS LAST WEEK

BUSY HOURS

MON TUE WED THU FRI SAT SUN
12AM























2AM
















4AM
















6AM
















8AM

10AM

NOON

2PM

4PM

6PM

8PM
















10PM






























*2 WHAT YOUR RIDERS SAID*
5.0★
DRIVER RATINGNice work, your driver rating last week was *above average*.
*RIDER FEEDBACK*
You received *15* five-star reviews out of 15 rated trips in the past two weeks. We wanted to share what some of these riders had to say.

"nice guy "

*3 YOUR WEEK IN REVIEW*
TRIPS
Last Week 20

2 Weeks Ago 0

Top Drivers 35

HOURS ONLINE
Last Week 13.0

2 Weeks Ago -
Top Drivers 27.1

FARES/HOUR
Last Week $22

2 Weeks Ago -
Top Drivers $25

ACCEPTANCE RATE
Last Week 100%

2 Weeks Ago -
Top Drivers 100%

DRIVER RATING (OVERALL: 5.0)
Last Week 5.0

2 Weeks Ago 0.0

Top Drivers 4.94

*For your earnings after commission, please refer to your payment statement.

We hope you find this information helpful and it guides you to an even more successful Uber experience. If you have any questions or suggestions regarding this report, please refer to our FAQ or email [email protected].

Team Uber

[email protected]


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> Did you smack them? And if they say "what is that for?" tell them it's what 1* service looks like.


Brilliant CityGirl..... Simply Brilliant!!


----------



## nunyabusiness (Jan 16, 2015)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/how-...e-time-without-having-to-build-rapport.11574/

https://uberpeople.net/threads/updated-for-the-faint-of-heart-get-5-stars-90-of-the-time.11784/


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Speedsense said:


> I started on Christmas day, and have had nothing but great people ride with me. With an exception, did a bunch of bar hopping riders for an hour or so. Two of the PAX's were so drunk they couldn't get in the car without help. One tried to sit down outside the car thinking she was inside. At the end of the ride she dropped her phone three times trying to get out of the car. I had to help her out of the car too.. and get her phone off the floor. I cannot help to think, that she was not capable of pressing stars on her screen. The other drunk pax didn't want me to open the door for him, told me to stay put "he had the door" .. Well he couldn't open it, I had to go open the door for him.
> All of the riders including the drunk ones , where good people and not a problem what so ever. But I can't help to think , that do to their drunkenedness, they could not operate the app properly (due to their condition). It scares me to think that NYE, and the drunks there will knock down my rating and cause me to be inactive. Having second thoughts on doing the second half (12 midnight and on) just because the operation of the app is far too easy for someone to give you less than 5 stars. And just mash the screen so that any rating is possible. Anyone else have an opinion on this, or any ideas on the subject. I am pretty convinced that this is the cause of my less than 5 star rating..


You work for a company that has so little regard for you that you can be fired because drunk assholes hit the wrong button. How is that for disrespect?


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> NYE could indeed end your Uber career. Work mornings until you get above 4.8
> 
> Pax will rate low when drunk, or during a surge.... both will be in play on NYE.


...or just stop being exploited by Uber and quit.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Speedsense said:


> I started on Christmas day, and have had nothing but great people ride with me. With an exception, did a bunch of bar hopping riders for an hour or so. Two of the PAX's were so drunk they couldn't get in the car without help. One tried to sit down outside the car thinking she was inside. At the end of the ride she dropped her phone three times trying to get out of the car. I had to help her out of the car too.. and get her phone off the floor. I cannot help to think, that she was not capable of pressing stars on her screen. The other drunk pax didn't want me to open the door for him, told me to stay put "he had the door" .. Well he couldn't open it, I had to go open the door for him.
> All of the riders including the drunk ones , where good people and not a problem what so ever. But I can't help to think , that do to their drunkenedness, they could not operate the app properly (due to their condition). It scares me to think that NYE, and the drunks there will knock down my rating and cause me to be inactive. Having second thoughts on doing the second half (12 midnight and on) just because the operation of the app is far too easy for someone to give you less than 5 stars. And just mash the screen so that any rating is possible. Anyone else have an opinion on this, or any ideas on the subject. I am pretty convinced that this is the cause of my less than 5 star rating..


Send a message regarding the rider(s) to Uber for EACH episode. Press "need help" in the app for that particular ride and there is a menu
It might take a couple of minutes but I'm reporting these incidences while they are fresh in my mind so I can serve legit, responsible riders. Belligerence, highly intoxicated, creating safety issues, unreasonable requests, stupidity......I report them all and conclude the message with "whatever the driver rating, it's irrelevant".

The stupid driver rating needs to be ditched. They're going to have to stop being lazy and run the company responsibly with some rules. Something very bad is bound to happen soon.


----------

